# new add on page



## giggler (Nov 14, 2011)

an add or toolbar keeps popping up at the bottom of the cooking page for me..

I have nothing against adds, but this is anoying..

is it just me?

it says," I can unsubscribe to this add" if I enter my email. but I have been told don't do that..

Eric.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 14, 2011)

I unsubscribe by using my email often.  Go ahead.  They often need to know who to unsubscribe.

You can also get rid of it by uninstalling it.  I had to do this recently to a toolbar that kept coming up on my browser which came with a game I bought.


----------

